
A Deep Learning Model to Detect Spinal Cord Compression in MRI Scans - zamirmerali
https://medium.com/@zamir.merali/a-deep-learning-model-to-detect-spinal-cord-compression-in-cervical-spine-mri-scans-f2e366663235
======
zamirmerali
This post describes the creation of a deep learning model to interpret MRI
scans of the cervical spine. The output of the deep learning model is then
used to identify patients with degenerative cervical myelopathy. This is a
small sampling of the work I've done in this area so far. I would appreciate
any comments and feedback you guys have.

